# Red Dragon RT x Purple Det



## sharkettelaw1 (Mar 6, 2013)

the pair: that isnt the female, but the female is a det with a more "purplish" shade. With redwash obviously. Eggs are in a tight bundle and stacked in some tiny little corner.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Beautiful! I can't wait too see what you get!


----------



## sharkettelaw1 (Mar 6, 2013)

unfortunately the fry were severely under developed and were over a week old and still depended on the male to put them back in the nest because they couldnt swim.. So i'll have to try the pair again in a warmer tank that will encourage faster development


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Aww, I'm sorry. I hope you have the bestest luck with this next attempt!


----------



## sharkettelaw1 (Mar 6, 2013)

thank you kindly its going to wait for another three weeks when i have space though.. Im breeding a black pair this week, and my black marble fry are currently occupying the other spawn tank until i move them over with the other fry


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Ooooh, do you enter shows or do you just breed for fun!? Either way your black pair sounds beautiful!!!!


----------



## sharkettelaw1 (Mar 6, 2013)

for now im breeding to keep myself busy, and decided to breed for show quality fish at the same time. Dunno if id ever enter them though. As for the black pair, im putting up a spawn log this weekend or early next week


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Ok! I'll defeniatley follow that spawn thread! Pm me the link if you ever get it up!!


----------



## Aeon (Jul 15, 2014)

does the heat change the sex of the fry? i dont breed thats why im asking


----------

